# Helping a domestic bunny gone wild...



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

On returning from a Sheryl Crow concert late last Tuesday, I thought there was a black cat in the car park....but no, it was a bunny. It looked exactly like the one I rescued with a bloke on the next street which he sent to the RSPCA last year. I followed the bunny down our street and it seemed to be happily munching grass in the gardens. But I couldn't catch it.

Spoke to my neighbours (had an initial worry 'cos next door's bun is black too!) and one neighbour said she'd seem him in the car park a few weeks ago. So, we assume he lives wild. Is there anything I can do to help him - I keep thinking about him. This summer I noticed rabbit droppings that didn't belong to my girls so assumed it was a wild one. Will he have a better chance surviving wild if he's black? I guess I shouldn't leave food out incase he becomes dependent on me?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

you can get wild born black rabbits if their parents/grandparents were domestic. does it seem at all tame? I would ask the rspca/local charity if they can lend you a trap to catch it in and then ascertain if its wild wild, good luck


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> you can get wild born black rabbits if their parents/grandparents were domestic. does it seem at all tame? I would ask the rspca/local charity if they can lend you a trap to catch it in and then ascertain if its wild wild, good luck


Compared to a regular wild rabbit, it seemed really tame - let us get close but couldn't puck it up. Didn't want to scare folk at 12:30am or have the police after us for lurking round gardens in the early hours.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Just been out with two other neighbours trying to catch the wild black bun again. It was beautiful. I call it Black Beauty. A lovely black bun with big ears and a white nose. We think it came to my neighbour's garden and got stuck there overnight. It left loads of droppings outside my neighbour's bun's hutch Tilly. 

Black Beauty seems friendly, coming up to my fence to see me and let me feed it weeds, touch its nose and give it carrot. But when we try to catch it, it obviously flees! It got out via the side of my neighbours shed, but then came back twice.

So, we've set a trap.... took Tilly into a pet carrier left Tilly's hutch open (obviously if we get it, we'll have to get it to the RSPCA to have injections etc and really clean out the hutch) - we're already worried it could spread myx to our buns if it's been in the wild this summer.#

So we're waiting by the door - bet it doesn't return this time! Fingers crossed as we wait....

Jem x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

looks like youve got a long day ahead of you, its probably gone for a snooze by now. lol fingers crossed u catch it. Sounds very tame, some lazy person doesnt deserve to have her back if they cant be bothered to get her


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> looks like youve got a long day ahead of you, its probably gone for a snooze by now. lol fingers crossed u catch it. Sounds very tame, some lazy person doesnt deserve to have her back if they cant be bothered to get her


GOT THE BUNNY! The plan worked - Black Beauty climbed into Tilly's hutch and we moved Tilly from the pet carrier...and put the pet carrier up to Tilly's hutch and Black Beauty clambered in!

So, we're going to RSPCA with Black Beauty when it opens at 11am. Done nothing but think about that bunny for nearly two weeks and so glad we caught him/her - we've had bunnies and guineas taken by foxes in this area so really pleased we got Black Beauty to safety!

I'll take a pic later!
xxx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Glad its safe now  Cant wait for pictures x


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Glad its safe now  Cant wait for pictures x


I know - huge relief! Piccies soon....x


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

RSPCA opens in 5 mins.... don't wanna say bye to Black Beauty. My neighbour said she's keep him/her if RSPCA checks him over, gives him injections - not sure they would spay him/her if she was gonna keep him?!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

I dont think they would but im not sure...

How has the little beauty got on? x


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> I dont think they would but im not sure...
> 
> How has the little beauty got on? x


The picture below doesn't do Black Beauty justice.... we'd just caught him so wasn't taking any risks in opening the pet carrier!

Well, we went to the RSPCA at 11am opening time.... the assistant there agreed that Black Beauty was a lovely bunny - lovely shiny black coat, bright eyes, friendly. She took him away and scanned him incase he was tagged (he wasn't), but confirmed he was in fact a boy! A beautiful boy! They're gonna give him his jabs and spay him and hopefully bond him eventually. They hoped he was gonna be a girl 'cos they have a few boy bunnies ready to bond, but they should find him a girl eventually....

.... UNLESS there's anyone in the York area with a female and wants a gorgeous male to bond and make a stunning couple. He'll be fully vaccinated and spayed... I wanted to keep him and so did my neighbour but we have bunnies...


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

just wnated to sayhes gorgoeus and good ofr you taking the time out to catch him and help him!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

well done jemma looks gorgeous


----------



## bigbird (Sep 19, 2010)

He is lovely, well done for taking the trouble to help him out.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

bigbird said:


> He is lovely, well done for taking the trouble to help him out.


He was worth it!

Here's another pic! Wish I'd taken more. He coped with the car journey well and was soooooo cute! I miss him. RSPCA told me to put some posters on lamp posts in street - and I was gonna list on this rabbit forum and on gumtree. If I'd lost him, I'd be really missing him!


----------



## bigbird (Sep 19, 2010)

He looks like a black version of my brown Rusty! CUTE! xx


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

bigbird said:


> He looks like a black version of my brown Rusty! CUTE! xx


I willl look up Rusty....

I just keep smiling, feeling good about helping Black Beauty!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

you would expect any deserving owner would have put up posters advertising him as lost!


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> you would expect any deserving owner would have put up posters advertising him as lost!


Very true. The RSPCA say that not many 'finders' are able to catch bunnies and owners that lose expect that they won't see them again or that they have been taken by a fox so don't actually contact the RSPCA. My neighbour contacted them when her lovely grey bunny disappeared. Sadly, it never came home. Neither did my friend's bunny Crunchie. Bless them.


----------



## Lizzie47 (Oct 3, 2010)

Wow he is a black beauty!!  Well done for catching him and helping him. I really hope he finds a good home and girlfriend


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Lizzie47 said:


> Wow he is a black beauty!!  Well done for catching him and helping him. I really hope he finds a good home and girlfriend


Thanks, me too! He's a lucky lil fella!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

OMG! Hes beautiful! And soooo big!!! 

Wish i could take him  but i dont have the room atm!

Well done for helping him  x


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> OMG! Hes beautiful! And soooo big!!!
> 
> Wish i could take him  but i dont have the room atm!
> 
> Well done for helping him  x


He is big.... gorgeous big sticky up ears and big bright eyes! A stunner!

So, again, if there's anyone in the York area wanting a lovely boy bun....


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

jemma_79 said:


> He is big.... gorgeous big sticky up ears and big bright eyes! A stunner!
> 
> So, again, if there's anyone in the York area wanting a lovely boy bun....


Stop it :lol: im not far from York lol im so glad hes safe now  x


----------



## Lizzie47 (Oct 3, 2010)

Well... I'm not far from York either and am looking for a neutered male 'husbun' for my girl. My bunny is getting spayed next week so it won't be a few weeks before I could look into a boyfriend for her though. Are you rehoming him or the RSPCA? 

He is beautiful and again well done you for helping him


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Lizzie47 said:


> Well... I'm not far from York either and am looking for a neutered male 'husbun' for my girl. My bunny is getting spayed next week so it won't be a few weeks before I could look into a boyfriend for her though. Are you rehoming him or the RSPCA?
> 
> He is beautiful and again well done you for helping him


Well, he's at the RSPCA now and probs won't be ready for a little while as he needs spaying and all his injections. Am sure a few weeks would be fine if u contacted York RSPCA. He was lovely, but I have two girls and not enough space for another. I was heartbroken but pleased he was safe! X


----------



## Lizzie47 (Oct 3, 2010)

You've helped him a lot and because of you he's safe now and I'm sure he would thank you for that  You did a great job


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Aww well done for saving him, he's gorgeous! Looks just like a rabbit I had once called muffin! Hope his little op goes ok and he meets the lady of his dreams very soon


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

awwwww he looks like my Joey!!! Well done!  x


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

crofty said:


> awwwww he looks like my Joey!!! Well done!  x


Thanks guys! He does look like Joey!


----------

